# Abo Problem, wo finde ich die Kundennummer???



## exa (10. September 2008)

Hallo, seltsamerweise halte ich die aktuelle Ausgabe in den Händen, die Ausgabe 9/08 jedoch wurde mir noch nicht zugestellt, was ich aus Stressgründen gar nicht gemerkt habe

nun wollte ich dem Service Team dies mitteilen, allerdings brauchen die ja die Kundennummer... nur wo finde ich die, außer auf der Rechnung, die ich jetz erst mal tagelang (kein Witz) suchen müsste, wenn ich sie denn überhaupt noch habe...

in Hoffnung exa


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. September 2008)

Kann ich dir schicken, brauche aber   Name oder E-Mailadresse, am besten per PM.

Marco[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

